
Why We Should All Be Scared Of Lulu App - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/11/24/why-we-should-all-be-scared-of-lulu-app/
======
memracom
This is a stalking app, pure and simple. As the author says, it is for shallow
people who are only interested in shallow relationships. Sooner or later, this
app will lead to physical violence.

No need to be scared of Lulu unless you are one of the fools who actually uses
it. For most people, this is nothing and in a couple of years it will be
forgotten as one in a long string of silly hot or not apps.

------
drakaal
What if I create a female account, then Rate myself? Can social hacking get me
laid?

~~~
mrjatx
IIRC you need to have a certain number of "real" fb friends (I'm assuming they
judge this by connections to one another) to access it. A female friend of
mine told me about it and showed me my ratings a few months ago. Cringeworthy.

~~~
kellyhclay
And the worst part is you can't get your profile deleted. I've had several
male friends personally email the founder and she won't delete ratings or
profiles.

~~~
travoltaj
Your friends should create a similar app for men to rate women they've dated.
Whether it gets accepted or rejected, it'll provide an interesting insight
into the minds of feminists(anti-sexism, equality, true feminists. not women-
are-better-than-men wannabes).

------
beasnitch
Lulu for guys, can you see that? www.beasnitch.com

------
superuser2
This point could have been made more effectively without the typical self-
congratatory Millennial bashing.

~~~
kellyhclay
It isn't bashing; it's highlighting some very relevant psychological truths
about millennials as it relates to this app.

~~~
superuser2
>"This demographic "dates" less and increasingly relies on social media to
communicate."

This is at least a quantitative and verifiable claim. But similar statements
could be made about the rise of the telephone, or the cultural/temporal shift
from courtship to long-term relationships that aren't marriage. What of it?

>"As a result, the depth of their relationships is relatively shallow compared
to those of older generations at the same point in their lives."

Categorically dismissing an entire demographic's ability to care about other
human beings is kind of a big deal. This is a non-obvious and offensive claim.
It could be true, but it definitely requires support; instead, you treat it
like it's self-evident.

It's a favorite tidbit of conventional wisdom among columnists, sure. It has
truthiness and makes its audience feel good about themselves, kind of like
"the terrorists hate us for our freedom." That doesn't make it a psychological
truth.

I also believe Lulu is a Bad Thing - people change, have different tastes,
behave differently under different circumstances, are unduly influenced by
others' opinions, could be mysteriously and permanently cut off from any
chance at a relationship literally overnight by pissing off one articulate
and/or creative Lulu user, etc. These are merely practical problems, before
you even get into the ethical concerns of treating people like mass-produced
goods.

But people who need to hear that are not going to be terribly interested in
what you have to say after you openly insult them.

